
Show HN: Swimlanes – A web app for creating sequence diagrams with Markdown - frank13
https://swimlanes.io
======
based2
I use PlantUML(graphviz) for this.

[http://plantuml.com/sequence-diagram](http://plantuml.com/sequence-diagram)

[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/7017-plantuml-
integrati...](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/7017-plantuml-integration)

[http://plantuml.com/eclipse](http://plantuml.com/eclipse)

[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=jebbs.pl...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=jebbs.plantuml)

[https://github.com/scrooloose/vim-
slumlord](https://github.com/scrooloose/vim-slumlord)

[http://zbz5.net/sequence-diagrams-vim-and-plantuml](http://zbz5.net/sequence-
diagrams-vim-and-plantuml)

[http://plantuml.com/emacs](http://plantuml.com/emacs)

------
ewheeler
Looks like a subset of the open-source
[https://mermaidjs.github.io/](https://mermaidjs.github.io/)

------
frank13
Hi. Im Frank, creator of swimlanes.io, would love to get some feedback!

~~~
yodon
I’d like to use it to create dynamic/procedurally generated swimlane diagrams
on my website but I can’t find any github repos or CSS/JS license files or
anything else. I couldn’t even find your name as the author, which made the
whole thing feel weirdly sketchy in ways I’m not accustomed to with developer
tooling.

~~~
yodon
And by procedurally generated, I mean I’d like the swim lane diagrams to
update dynamically in the DOM as the user is working on the site rather than
needing to have your server render them as bitmaps each time the user changes
something.

------
peod
Used this to draw a FSM for a shared videoplayer library we built. Made it a
lot easier to communicate changes across teams.

Thought about building something similar with mermaid.js but this has more
options and gets the job done.

------
stephenr
This looks useful but the "with markdown" part seems odd.

The diagram parts are not meaningful at all if rendered by a regular markdown
app. Perhaps you meant the notes are md?

------
ryenus
What about logical diagrams? anything for that?

------
bernatfp
I use this tool a lot. Simple but effective!

